# The simpsons



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

anyone got the simpsons tapped out game? for the ipad?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

i wanted to know if it was any good thinking of putting it on the IPhone for my son...


----------



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

Strangely addictive lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

tom-coupe said:


> Strangely addictive lol.


I get iphone tomorrow so i'll defo get it on it lol


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Typical iPad game that you run out of money/donuts very quickly, but don't worry you can buy some more for £65 real money...


----------

